# 2010 Pinarello FP3 Weight



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello,
Yesterday after test riding both a 2011 Cervelo R3 (Rival) and a 2010 Pinarello FP3 (Force/Rival), I decided to put the Pinarello on layaway. It's a new leftover so the LBS gave me a pretty good deal. Does anyone know what the stock weight is for this bike? It's a 54cm. I plan to swap over my Soul S2.0 wheels, Romin Team Saddle, as well as some Force cranks so I'm thinking an additional reduction of around 1lb when all said and done. 
I realize that these bikes aren't considered super light when compared to some others which I'm fine with, but I was just curious as to what I could expect. Thanks!

- Bill


----------



## james_in_Italy (Sep 27, 2008)

*Weight of FP3 Frameset*

Advertised frameset weight is 1100 grams.
http://www.pinarello.com/eng/fp3_497.php)
Same as FPQuattro and 140 grams more than Prince.

For what its worth, I've put many miles on my FP3 over the last two years and I'm still in love. Campagnolo equipped with Centaur groupset and Zonda wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## softwaredeveloper99 (May 17, 2009)

I have the Quartro and love it - not the lightest however rides super nice


----------



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice bike James! Here's a picture of my new ride.
2010 Pinarello FP3 
Changes made to stock setup: (swapped over from my previous ride)

Romin Team Saddle
Thomson Elite Seatpost
SRAM Force Crankset
SRAM Red Chainrings
Speedplay Pedals
Soul S2.0 Wheelset
Weight as shown - 16.8lbs


----------

